# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  خلي كل العالم يسمع ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي.

## ام الحلوين

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
**
**[IMG]http://mohamedalmuthfer.***********/ali.jpg[/IMG]*


*إذا نـــــادى الروافضُ ياعلياً***ترى الأكـــــوانَ تصرخُ واعليّاً
وكل الكونِ من ذكرى عليٍ***يضجُّ وبســــــمهِ يغــدو نجيّا

هذه الصفحة مخصصة لأمير المؤمنين
أبغى كل اعضاء المنتدى لما يدخلوا يسجلوا حضورهم
بالنداااااااااااااااااء
يا علي
ياعلي*
*ياعلي*

*خلي الصرخة توصل هناك للنجف

خلي كل العالم يسمع*

*للموت نهتف يا علي ياعلي ياعلي*

----------


## محبة البضعه

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
يا علي
ياعلي
*ياعلي*

*مشكوره على هذا الطرح*

*الله يعطيكِ العافية*

*وعظم الله أجوركم*

----------


## فرح

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد**وعجل بفرج امام زماننا الحجة المنتظر (عج) روحي فداء تراب قدميه الطاهرة**يــــــــــاعــــلــــــــــــي**يــــــاعـــــــلــــــي**يـــــــــاعــــــــلـــــــي**يــــــــاعــــــلــــي**يسلموو غااليتي ام الحلوووين* *ويعطيك العااافيه* *وعظم الله اجورنا واجوركم بمصاب غريب الغرباء**ابي عبدلله الحسين عليه السلام*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا علي
ياعلي
*ياعلي*

يا علي
ياعلي
*ياعلي*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
الف شكر لكِ حبيبتي ام الحلوين 
على هذا الطرح الرائع والله يتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي

----------


## ام الحلوين

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
**
* 

الله يعطيكم الف عافيه جميعاً

وترى امير المؤمنين يسمع هتافنا وماراح يخيبنى ابداً ابو الحسنين سلام الله عليه

----------


## بصيص الامل

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد


ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي 

مشكورة ام الحلوين على الموضوع

الله عطيج الف عافيه


تقبلي مروري

----------


## نور الهدى

يا علي
ياعلي
*ياعلي*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي*
*الله يعطيك ألف عافية على الطرح الرائع
**
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## ام الحلوين

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
*



*الله يعطيكم الف عافيه جميعاً*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعجل بفرج امام زماننا الحجة المنتظر (عج) روحي فداء تراب قدميه الطاهرة*
*يــــــــــاعــــلــــــــــــي*
*يــــــاعـــــــلــــــي*
*يـــــــــاعــــــــلـــــــي*
*يــــــــاعــــــلــــي*
*يــــــــــاعــــلــــــــــــي
يــــــاعـــــــلــــــي
يـــــــــاعــــــــلـــــــي
يــــــــاعــــــلــــي*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
وعجل بفرج امام زماننا الحجة المنتظر (عج) روحي فداء تراب قدميه الطاهرة
يــــــــــاعــــلــــــــــــي
يــــــاعـــــــلــــــي
يـــــــــاعــــــــلـــــــي
يــــــــاعــــــلــــي
يــــــــــاعــــلــــــــــــي
يــــــاعـــــــلــــــي
يـــــــــاعــــــــلـــــــي
يــــــــاعــــــلــــي
*

----------


## طابوقه

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد


ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي 
تقبلي تحياتي اخيه

----------


## ملاك الررروح

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد

يا علـــــــــي

يا عــلـي


يا عـــــــلـــــــي



مشكووورة
الحلوووة
ام الحلوووين
يعطيك الف عافية
و جزاك الله الف خير

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
وعجل بفرج امام زماننا الحجة المنتظر (عج) روحي فداء تراب قدميه الطاهرة
يــــــــــاعــــلــــــــــــي
يــــــاعـــــــلــــــي
يـــــــــاعــــــــلـــــــي
يــــــــاعــــــلــــي
يــــــــــاعــــلــــــــــــي
يــــــاعـــــــلــــــي
يـــــــــاعــــــــلـــــــي
يــــــــاعــــــلــــي
*

----------


## خادمة الحجة

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
يا علي
ياعلي
*ياعلي*

*مشكوره على هذا الطرح*

*الله يعطيكِ العافية*

*وعظم الله أجوركم*

----------


## طفله الحسين

ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي




مشكوره ام ىالحلوين وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## ام الحلوين

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي




الله يعطيكم الف عافيه جميعاً*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
وعجل بفرج امام زماننا الحجة المنتظر (عج) روحي فداء تراب قدميه الطاهرة
يــــــــــاعــــلــــــــــــي
يــــــاعـــــــلــــــي
يـــــــــاعــــــــلـــــــي
يــــــــاعــــــلــــي
يــــــــــاعــــلــــــــــــي
يــــــاعـــــــلــــــي
يـــــــــاعــــــــلـــــــي
يــــــــاعــــــلــــي
*

----------


## فرح

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعجل بفرج امام زماننا الحجة المنتظر (عج) روحي فداء تراب قدميه الطاهرة*
*يــــــــــاعــــلــــــــــــي*
*يــــــاعـــــــلــــــي*
*يـــــــــاعــــــــلـــــــي*
*يــــــــاعــــــلــــي*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد


ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي

----------


## حــــــــــلا

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعجل بفرج امام زماننا الحجة المنتظر (عج) روحي فداء تراب قدميه الطاهرة*
*يــــــــــاعــــلــــــــــــي*
*يــــــاعـــــــلــــــي*
*يـــــــــاعــــــــلـــــــي*
*يــــــــاعــــــلــــي*
*يــــــــــاعــــلــــــــــــي
يــــــاعـــــــلــــــي
يـــــــــاعــــــــلـــــــي
يــــــــاعــــــلــــي*

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي  
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي




الله يعطيكم الف عافيه جميعاً

----------


## فرح

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعجل بفرج امام زماننا الحجة المنتظر (عج) روحي فداء تراب قدميه الطاهرة*
*يــــــــــاعــــلــــــــــــي*
*يــــــاعـــــــلــــــي*
*يـــــــــاعــــــــلـــــــي*
*يــــــــاعــــــلــــي*

----------


## غرام العاشقين

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

نادوا علي مظهر العجائب ينجيك عند النوائب كل همً وغمً سينجلي بك يالله وبنبوتك يامحمد وبولايتك يا عليُ يا عليُ يا علي

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي

----------


## Hussain.T

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## Sweet Magic

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي*
*ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
**ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي*

----------


## صمت السنين

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
يا علي
ياعلي
*ياعلي*

*مشكوره على هذا الطرح*

*الله يعطيكِ العافية*

*وعظم الله أجوركم*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
*

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
الف شكر لكِ حبيبتي ام الحلوين 
على هذا الطرح الرائع والله يتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال

----------


## Hussain.T

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
*ياعلي*
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
*

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
*ياعلي*
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي*

----------


## khozam

*يا علي*
*ياعلي*
*ياعلي* 
*يا علي*
*ياعلي*
*ياعلي*
*يا علي*
*ياعلي*
*ياعلي* 
*يا علي*
*ياعلي*
*ياعلي*

----------


## عنيده

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

*

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
*ياعلي*
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي*

----------


## صمت السنين

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

*










*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

*

----------


## Malamh Cute

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي






*

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي






*

----------


## محبة البضعه

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

**
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

**
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

**
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

*

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي



*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد**
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي**


*

----------


## Sweet Magic

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
**ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
*

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

الله يعطيكم الف عافيه جميعاً 
وعظم الله أجورنا واجوركم بمصاب سيد الشهداء ابا عبدالله الحسين سلام الله عليه

----------


## زهرة الصباح

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي

----------


## فرح

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعجل بفرج امام زماننا الحجة المنتظر (عج) روحي فداء تراب قدميه الطاهرة*
*يــــــــــاعــــلــــــــــــي*
*يــــــاعـــــــلــــــي*
*يـــــــــاعــــــــلـــــــي*
*يــــــــاعــــــلــــي*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## إبتسام السهم

يا علي
ياعلي
*ياعلي*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

**
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

*

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## أحزان الأمس



----------


## LUCKY

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

الله يعطيكم الف عافيه جميعاً 
وعظم الله أجورنا واجوركم بمصاب سيد الشهداء ابا عبدالله الحسين سلام الله عليه

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

الله يعطيكم الف عافيه*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

**
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

*

----------


## إشراق

يا علي ياعلي ياعلييا علي ياعلي ياعلي يا علي ياعلي ياعلي يا علي ياعلي ياعلي يا علي ياعلي ياعلي يا علي ياعلي ياعلي يا علي ياعلي ياعلي يا علي ياعلي ياعلي يا علي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

الله يعطيكم الف عافيه*

----------


## خادمة المهدي

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعليياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 



*الله يعطيكِ العافية*

*وعظم الله أجوركم*

----------


## بعدني ......

_كلنا صرخة واحدة__ياعلي__ياعلي_ _ياعلي_ _ياعلي_ _ياعلي_ _ياعلي_  
_علي_ _علي_ _علي_ 
_ياعلي_ _ياعلي_ _ياعلي_ _يــاعــلـــــــــــي_

----------


## محبة البضعه

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

**
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

*

----------


## زهرة الصباح

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي

----------


## عنيده

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## Sweet Magic

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
**ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي**ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
**ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي*

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

الله يعطيكم الف عافيه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي

الله يعطيج العافية ام الحلوين عالفكرة الحلووة..
ومثابة ان شاء الله..

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## زهرة الصباح

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي

----------


## فهد البدري

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي*

----------


## ريحانة الحسين

علي القلب ينادى
يا علي حبك بدمي
يا علي بعد الاله
يا علي اغلا من الروح
يا علي انت الاسلام
يا علي انت القران
يا علي انت الصراط
يا علي انت الايمان
يا علي انت الحق والنور
يا علي انت الولى
يا علي يا علي يا علي 
للموت ننده يا علي فليموت المنافقون الضالون بغيظهم وسيوف تبقا يا علي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

علي علي علي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعجل بفرج امام زماننا الحجة المنتظر (عج) روحي فداء تراب قدميه الطاهرة*
*يــــــــــاعــــلــــــــــــي*
*يــــــاعـــــــلــــــي*
*يـــــــــاعــــــــلـــــــي*
*يــــــــاعــــــلــــي*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

علي القلب ينادى
يا علي حبك بدمي
يا علي بعد الاله
يا علي اغلا من الروح
يا علي انت الاسلام
يا علي انت القران
يا علي انت الصراط
يا علي انت الايمان
يا علي انت الحق والنور
يا علي انت الولى
يا علي يا علي يا علي 
للموت ننده يا علي فليموت المنافقون الضالون بغيظهم وسيوف تبقا يا علي

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*علي القلب ينادى
يا علي حبك بدمي
يا علي بعد الاله
يا علي اغلا من الروح
يا علي انت الاسلام
يا علي انت القران
يا علي انت الصراط
يا علي انت الايمان
يا علي انت الحق والنور
يا علي انت الولى
يا علي يا علي يا علي 
للموت ننده يا علي فليموت المنافقون الضالون بغيظهم وسيوف تبقا يا علي
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي

----------


## خادمة المهدي

علي علي علي علي علي
علي علي علي علي
علي علي علي علي علي
علي علي علي علي علي علي علي 
علي علي علبي علي علي علي 
علي علي علي علي علي علي علي علي 
علي علي علي علي علي علي علي علي 
علي علي علي علي علي علي علي علي 
علي علي علي علي علي علي علي علي
علي علي علي علي علي علي علي علي علي 
علي علي علي علي علي علي علي علي علي
علي علي علي علي علي علي علي علي علي
علي علي علي علي علي علي عليب علي علي علي
علي علي علي علي علي علي علي علي علي

----------


## صمت السنين

علي القلب ينادى
يا علي حبك بدمي
يا علي بعد الاله
يا علي اغلا من الروح
يا علي انت الاسلام
يا علي انت القران
يا علي انت الصراط
يا علي انت الايمان
يا علي انت الحق والنور
يا علي انت الولى
يا علي يا علي يا علي 
للموت ننده يا علي فليموت المنافقون الضالون بغيظهم وسيوف تبقا يا علي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد


ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد


ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد


ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي 

الله يعطيكم الف عافيه جميعاً ويرزقناً معكم زيارة أمير المؤمنين سلام الله عليه .

----------


## اسيرة شوق

*علي القلب ينادى
يا علي حبك بدمي
يا علي بعد الاله
يا علي اغلا من الروح
يا علي انت الاسلام
يا علي انت القران
يا علي انت الصراط
يا علي انت الايمان
يا علي انت الحق والنور
يا علي انت الولى
يا علي يا علي يا علي 
للموت ننده يا علي فليموت المنافقون الضالون بغيظهم وسيوف تبقا يا علي*


*
علي القلب ينادى
يا علي حبك بدمي
يا علي بعد الاله
يا علي اغلا من الروح
يا علي انت الاسلام
يا علي انت القران
يا علي انت الصراط
يا علي انت الايمان
يا علي انت الحق والنور
يا علي انت الولى
يا علي يا علي يا علي 
للموت ننده يا علي فليموت المنافقون الضالون بغيظهم وسيوف تبقا يا علي






*

----------


## خادمة المهدي

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد


ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي

----------


## همسات وله

علي القلب ينادى
يا علي حبك بدمي
يا علي بعد الاله
يا علي اغلا من الروح
يا علي انت الاسلام
يا علي انت القران
يا علي انت الصراط
يا علي انت الايمان
يا علي انت الحق والنور
يا علي انت الولى
يا علي يا علي يا علي 
للموت ننده يا علي فليموت المنافقون الضالون بغيظهم وسيوف تبقا يا علي

----------


## الفراشه الحائرة

*علي القلب ينادى
يا علي حبك بدمي
يا علي بعد الاله
يا علي اغلا من الروح
يا علي انت الاسلام
يا علي انت القران
يا علي انت الصراط
يا علي انت الايمان
يا علي انت الحق والنور
يا علي انت الولى
يا علي يا علي يا علي 
للموت ننده يا علي فليموت المنافقون الضالون بغيظهم وسيوف تبقا يا علي
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا علي

يا علي 

يا علي

يا امير المؤمنين

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*علي القلب ينادى
يا علي حبك بدمي
يا علي بعد الاله
يا علي اغلا من الروح
يا علي انت الاسلام
يا علي انت القران
يا علي انت الصراط
يا علي انت الايمان
يا علي انت الحق والنور
يا علي انت الولى
يا علي يا علي يا علي 
للموت ننده يا علي فليموت المنافقون الضالون بغيظهم وسيوف تبقا يا علي
*

----------


## شفايف وردية

علي القلب ينادى
يا علي حبك بدمي
يا علي بعد الاله
يا علي اغلا من الروح
يا علي انت الاسلام
يا علي انت القران
يا علي انت الصراط
يا علي انت الايمان
يا علي انت الحق والنور
يا علي انت الولى
يا علي يا علي يا علي 
للموت ننده يا علي فليموت المنافقون الضالون بغيظهم وسيوف تبقا يا علي

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*علي القلب ينادى
يا علي حبك بدمي
يا علي بعد الاله
يا علي اغلا من الروح
يا علي انت الاسلام
يا علي انت القران
يا علي انت الصراط
يا علي انت الايمان
يا علي انت الحق والنور
يا علي انت الولى
يا علي يا علي يا علي*

----------


## fatemah

*علي القلب ينادى
يا علي حبك بدمي
يا علي بعد الاله
يا علي اغلا من الروح
يا علي انت الاسلام
يا علي انت القران
يا علي انت الصراط
يا علي انت الايمان
يا علي انت الحق والنور
يا علي انت الولى
يا علي يا علي يا علي يا علي يا علي ياعلي 
للموت ننده يا علي فليموت المنافقون الضالون بغيظهم وسيوف تبقا يا علي*
تحياتي

----------


## Sweet Magic

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
**ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي**ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
**ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي*

----------


## فهد البدري

*علي القلب ينادى
يا علي حبك بدمي
يا علي بعد الاله
يا علي اغلا من الروح
يا علي انت الاسلام
يا علي انت القران
يا علي انت الصراط
يا علي انت الايمان
يا علي انت الحق والنور
يا علي انت الولى
يا علي يا علي يا علي يا علي يا علي ياعلي 
للموت ننده يا علي فليموت المنافقون الضالون بغيظهم وسيوف تبقا يا علي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي

----------


## ام الحلوين

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي**ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
**ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي*

*ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
**
*

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

يا علي
ياعلي
*ياعلي*






يا علي يا علي ياعلي




يا اخا طاه و زوجٌ للبتول

وابا السبطين وجدٌ للفحول




جزاك الف خير ام الحلوين


دمتــ بود

----------


## أسير الحرمان

علي القلب ينادى
يا علي حبك بدمي
يا علي بعد الاله
يا علي اغلا من الروح
يا علي انت الاسلام
يا علي انت القران
يا علي انت الصراط
يا علي انت الايمان
يا علي انت الحق والنور
يا علي انت الولى
يا علي يا علي يا علي يا علي يا علي ياعلي 
للموت ننده يا علي فليموت المنافقون الضالون بغيظهم وسيوف تبقا يا علي

----------


## fatemah

*علي القلب ينادى
يا علي حبك بدمي
يا علي بعد الاله
يا علي اغلا من الروح
يا علي انت الاسلام
يا علي انت القران
يا علي انت الصراط
يا علي انت الايمان
يا علي انت الحق والنور
يا علي انت الولى
يا علي يا علي يا علي يا علي يا علي ياعلي 
للموت ننده يا علي فليموت المنافقون الضالون بغيظهم وسيوف تبقا يا علي*

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## حوت البحرين

_يا علي
ياعلي
ياعلي
_

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعليياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

يا علي
ياعلي
*ياعلي*






يا علي يا علي ياعلي




يا اخا طاه و زوجٌ للبتول

وابا السبطين وجدٌ للفحول






دمتــ بود

----------


## fatemah

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي

----------


## حــــايــرة

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## fatemah

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعليياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
يا علي
ياعلي
*ياعلي*

*مشكوره على هذا الطرح*

----------


## khozam

*يا علي*
*ياعلي*
*ياعلي* 
*يا علي*
*ياعلي*
*ياعلي*
*يا علي*
*ياعلي*
*ياعلي* 
*يا علي*
*ياعلي*
*ياعلي*

----------


## واحة العالم

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
يا علي
ياعلي
*ياعلي*
يا علي
ياعلي
*ياعلي*
للموت نهتف يا علي ياعلي ياعلي
تسلمي أختي اللهم أجعله في ميزان أعمالها

----------


## فهد البدري

علي علي علي علي علي 
قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم
0000

000000

00000000000000
00000000
000000
000000
0
عنوان صحيفة المؤمن حب علي
لا سيف إلا ذو الفقار ولافتى إلا علي
حامل لوائي في الدنيا والآخرة علي
أمرني ربّي بسدّ الأبواب إلا باب علي
الصديقون ثلاثة مؤمن آل ياسين ومؤمن فرعون وأفضلهم علي
من سرّه أن يحيا حياتي ويموت مماتي فليتولّ من بعدي علي
نادى المنادي يوم القيامة يامحمد نعم الأب أبوك إبراهيم ونعم الأخ علي
لكل نبيّ وصي ووارث ووصيِّ ووارثي علي
اللهم لاتمتني حتى تريني وجه علي
خُلِقت مِنْ شجرة واحدة أنا و علي
أعلم أمتي من بعدي علي
زيّنوا مجالسكم بذكر علي
أقضى أمتي علي
أنا المنذر والهادي من بعدي علي
براءة من النار حب علي
من كنت مولاه فمولاه علي
لم يكُن لفاطمة كفؤ لو لم يخلق اللهُ علي
أوصي من آمن بي وصدقني بولاية علي
أولكم وُرُداً على الحوض أولكم إسلاماً وهو علي
لا يجوز على الصراط أحد إلا ببراءة في ولاية علي
لا يـُبـَلغّ عنـيّ إلا علي
أشقى الأولينَ والآخِرين قاتل علي
طوبى شجرة في الجنة أصلها في دار علي وفروعها علي








يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاعـــــــــــــــــلــــــــي

علي الفاروق بين الحق والباطل 

علي الصديق الأكبر
علي كـفّـه و كفيّ في الـعــدل سواء
علي أخي في الدنيا والآخرة
علي خير البشر فمن أبى فقد كفر
علي باب حطّه من دخله كان مؤمناً
علي إمام البررة وقاتل الفجرة منصُورٌ من نصره مخذُولٌ من خذله
علي إمام المتقين وأمير المؤمنين وقائد الغر المحّجلين 
علي مني بمنزلة هارون من موسى 
علي حقه على الأمة كحق الوالد على ولده
علي مع القرآن والقرآن مع علي
علي وشيعته هم الفائزون
علي باب علمي ومـبـيّـن لأمتي ما أُرسلتُ به
علي حبه إيمان وبُـغـضـهُ نـفَـاق
علي قسيم الجنة والنار 
علي مثله في الناس كمثل قل هو الله أحد في القرآن
علي حبيبٌ بين خليلين بيني وبين إبراهيم 
علي من فارقه فقد فارقني ومن فارقني فقد فارق الله
علي مني وأنا منه وهو ولي كل مؤمن بعدي
علي أحبُّ خلق الله إلى الله ورسوله
علي ذكره عبادة والنظر إلى وجهه عبادة 
علي حبه حسنة لا تضر معها سيئة

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد


ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد


ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي

----------


## ام الحلوين

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي* 

*الله يعطيكم الف عافيه جميعاً* 
*ويبلغكم مناكم بجاه امير المؤمنين علي*

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد


ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي

----------


## al_wasim

بسم الله الحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد  
اللهم عجل وليك الفرج 
ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي 
ياعلي

----------


## الحال2007مه

اللهم صلي على محمدوال محمد
                 ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
                     ياعلي ياعلي
                          ياعلي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي

----------


## ام الحلوين

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

يا علي
ياعلي
*ياعلي*






يا علي يا علي ياعلي




يا اخا طاه و زوجٌ للبتول

وابا السبطين وجدٌ للفحول






دمتــ بود

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي

----------


## ام الحلوين

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي

----------


## fatemah

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد


ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي

----------


## زهرة الصباح

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي

----------


## حــــايــرة

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي*

----------


## ام البنين

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد


ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي

----------


## fatemah

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي

----------


## ام الحلوين

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي*

----------


## همسة ألم

ياعلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي
ياعلي   ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي يا علي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
مشكوره خيه ع الطرح

----------


## علي عبد الباري

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد


ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي

مشكور اخوي وجزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي يا علي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
مشكوره خيه ع الطرح

----------


## فهد البدري

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد و آله
الحمدلله على نعمة الولاية


إلهي
كفى بي فخراً أن أكون لك عبداً
و كفى بي عزاً أن تكون لي رباً


يلوموني على حب علي عليه السلام ، و أي حب أكنه لإمامي علي عليه السلام ؟؟

يلوموني على ولاية علي عليه السلام ، و ما أدراهم ما هي ولاية علي عليه السلام ؟؟

يلوموني على اعتقادي بفضائل علي ، و إنما هي ليس اعتقادات بل هي الحقيقة ، وهم يعرفونها لكن لماذا النكران؟؟

يلوموني و يلوموني ، و أنكروا نزول الآيات التي نزلت في حق علي عليه السلام ، لكن كيف ينكرون قول رسولنا الكريم صلى الله عليه و آله ، و الرسول أحاديثه تأتي مفصلة و موضحة لما ورد في القرآن ، إنها وا ضحة كوضوح الشمس لا ينكرها إلا الأعمى 

قال الرسول صلى الله عليه و آله :
عنوان صحيفة المؤمن حب علي
لا سيف إلا ذو الفقار و لا فتى إلا علي
حامل لوائي في الدنيا و الآخرة علي
أمرني ربي بسد الأبواب إلا باب علي
الصدّيقون ثلاثة مؤمن آل ياسين و مؤمن آل فرعون و أفضلهم علي
من سره أن يحيا حياتي و يموت مماتي فليتول من بعدي علي
نادى المنادي يوم القيام يا محمد نعم الأب أبوك ابراهيم و نعم الأخ علي
لكل نبي وصي و وارث و وصيي و وارثي علي
اللهم لا تمتني حتى تريني وجه علي
خلقت من شجرة واحدة أنا و علي
أعلم أمتي من بعدي علي
زينوا مجالسكم بذكر علي
أقضى أمتي علي
براءة من النار حب علي
من كنت مولاه فمولاه علي
لم يكن لفاطمة كفؤ لو لم يخلق الله علي
أوصي من آمن بي و صدقني بولاية علي
أولكم ورودا على الحوض أولكم إسلاما و هو علي
لا يجوز على الصراط أحد إلا ببراءة في ولاية علي
أشقى الأولين و الآخرين قاتل علي
أنا المنذر و الهادي من بعدي علي
علي الصديق الأكبر
علي الفاروق بين الحق و الباطل
علي كفه و كفي في العدل سواء
علي أخي في الدنيا و الآخرة
علي خير البشر فمن أبى فقد كفر
علي باب حطّة من دخله كان مؤمنا
علي إمام البررة و قاتل الفجرة منصور من نصره و مخذول من خذله 
علي إمام المتقين و أمير المؤمنين و قائد الغر المحجلين
علي منزلة مني هارون من موسى
علي حقه على الأمة كحق الوالد على ولده
علي مع القرآن و القرآن مع علي
علي و شيعته هم الفائزون
علي باب علمي و مبين لأمتي ما أرسلت له
علي حبه إيمان و بغضه كفر
علي قسيم الجنة والنار
علي مثله في الناس كمثل قل هو الله أحد في القرآن
علي حبيب بين خليلين بيني و بين ابراهيم
علي من فارقه فقد فارقني و من فارقني فارق الله
علي مني و أنا منه و هو ولي كل مؤمن من بعدي
علي أحب خلق الله إلى الله و رسوله
علي حبه حسنة و لا تضر معها سيئة
علي ذكره عبادة و النظر في وجهه عبادة
علي بمنزلة الكعبة
علي مني مثل رأسي من بدني
هذه أحاديث نزلت في حق علي عليه السلام وهي واضحة كوضوح الشمس ، و ستجد في جميع المذاهب ، جميع الصحاح ، أحاديث عن فضل علي عليه السلام


منقول من منتدى اخر

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد


ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي

----------


## لحن الخلود

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد


ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي

----------


## fatemah

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد


ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي

----------


## khozam

*يا علي*
*ياعلي*
*ياعلي* 
*يا علي*
*ياعلي*
*ياعلي*
*يا علي*
*ياعلي*
*ياعلي* 
*يا علي*
*ياعلي*
*ياعلي*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد


ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد


ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي 
*

----------


## زهرة الصباح

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد


ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي

----------


## fatemah

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد


ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي

----------


## Hussain.T

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد


_يا علي_ ياعلي ياعلي     ياعلي ياعلي _ياعلي_
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد


_يا علي_ ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي _ياعلي_
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي يا علي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد


ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي

----------


## fatemah

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد


ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد


ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي 
*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*يــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا علــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــي*
*يــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا علــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــي*
*يــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا علــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــي
يــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا علــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــي
*

----------


## طفله الحسين

ياعليا ياعلي

----------


## صمت السنين

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد


ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد


ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي 
*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*يــــــــــــــا علي*

*يــــــــــــــــــــا علي*
*يـــــــــــــــــــــــا علي*





*ثبت الله فؤادي في هواك يـــــــــــــاعلي*
* نعـــــمة انت من الله علينا يــــــــــــــاعلي*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*يــــــــــــــا علي

يــــــــــــــــــــا علي*
*يـــــــــــــــــــــــا علي*





*ثبت الله فؤادي في هواك يـــــــــــــاعلي*
*نعـــــمة انت من الله علينا يــــــــــــــاعلي*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد


ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي 
*

----------


## ام الحلوين

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد


ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي*

----------


## Hussain.T

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد


ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد


ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

يــــــــــــــا علي

*يــــــــــــــــــــا علي*
*يـــــــــــــــــــــــا علي*





*ثبت الله فؤادي في هواك يـــــــــــــاعلي*
*نعـــــمة انت من الله علينا يــــــــــــــاعلي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد


ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي 
*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد


ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي*

----------


## ام الحلوين

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد


ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد


ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي 
*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد


ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي 
*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد


ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي 
*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعجل بفرج امام زماننا الحجة المنتظر (عج) روحي فداء تراب قدميه الطاهرة*
*يــــــــــاعــــلــــــــــــي*
*يــــــاعـــــــلــــــي*
*يـــــــــاعــــــــلـــــــي*
*يــــــــاعــــــلــــي*
*يسلموو غااليتي ام الحلوووين* 
*ويعطيك العااافيه*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد


ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي 
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد


ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي 
*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد* 

*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي*

----------


## Hussain.T

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

ياعلي            ياعلي
 ياعلي            ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي             ياعلي 
ياعلي             ياعلي

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*


*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي*

----------


## حــــايــرة

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي*

----------


## همسات وله

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد


ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد* 

*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
**
*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*


*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي*

----------


## Hussain.T

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد


ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي*

----------


## علي عبد الباري

[IMG]http://img215.**************/img215/2016/q6or7ih4hwe9tu7rs0wfvp0.gif[/IMG]

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي*

----------


## اسير الضلام

نادي عليا مضهر العجائب تجده عونا لك في النوائب كل همن وغم سينجلي بولايتك
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*


*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي 
**ياعلي
ياعلي
**ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
**
*

----------


## لحن الخلود

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
       ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
              ياعلي ياعلي 
                  ياعلي

----------


## khozam

*يا علي*
*ياعلي*
*ياعلي* 
*يا علي*
*ياعلي*
*ياعلي*
*يا علي*
*ياعلي*
*ياعلي* 
*يا علي*
*ياعلي*
*ياعلي*

----------


## حــــايــرة

يا علي
*ياعلي*
*ياعلي* 
*يا علي*
*ياعلي*
*ياعلي*
*يا علي*
*ياعلي*
*ياعلي* 
*يا علي*
*ياعلي*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*يا علي*
*ياعلي*
*ياعلي* 
*يا علي*
*ياعلي*
*ياعلي*
*يا علي*
*ياعلي*
*ياعلي* 
*يا علي*
*ياعلي*
*ياعلي*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي*

----------


## همسات وله

يا علي
*ياعلي*
*ياعلي* 
*يا علي*
*ياعلي*
*ياعلي*
*يا علي*
*ياعلي*
*ياعلي* 
*يا علي*
*ياعلي*
*ياعلي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي

----------


## وردة حلاوية

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعجل بفرج امام زماننا الحجة المنتظر (عج) روحي فداء تراب قدميه الطاهرة*
*يــــــــــاعــــلــــــــــــي*
*يــــــاعـــــــلــــــي*
*يـــــــــاعــــــــلـــــــي*
*يــــــــاعــــــلــــي*
*يسلموو غااليتي ام الحلوووين* 
*ويعطيك العااافيه*

----------


## لحن الخلود

يا علي
*ياعلي*
*ياعلي* 
*يا علي*
*ياعلي*
*ياعلي*
*يا علي*
*ياعلي*
*ياعلي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
**
*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*يا علي
ياعلي
ياعلي 
يا علي
ياعلي
ياعلي
يا علي
ياعلي
ياعلي 
يا علي
ياعلي
ياعلي*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

_اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
وعجل بفرج امام زماننا الحجة المنتظر (عج) روحي فداء تراب قدميه الطاهرة_
*يــــــــــاعــــلــــــــــــي*
*يــــــاعـــــــلــــــي*
*يـــــــــاعــــــــلـــــــي*
*يــــــــاعــــــلــــي*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي*

----------


## ملاك الررروح

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
*ياعلي* 
*ياعلي*
*ياعلي*
*ياعلي*
*ياعلي*
*ياعلي*
*الله يعطيك ألف عافية على الطرح الرائع*

----------


## لحن الخلود

يا علي
*ياعلي*
*ياعلي* 
*يا علي*
*ياعلي*
*ياعلي*
*يا علي*
*ياعلي*
*ياعلي* 
*يا علي*
*ياعلي*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

يا علي
*ياعلي*
*ياعلي* 
*يا علي*
*ياعلي*
*ياعلي*
*يا علي*
*ياعلي*
*ياعلي* 
*يا علي*
*ياعلي*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

يا علي
*ياعلي*
*ياعلي* 
*يا علي*
*ياعلي*
*ياعلي*
*يا علي*
*ياعلي*
*ياعلي* 
*يا علي*
*ياعلي*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

يا علي
*ياعلي*
*ياعلي* 
*يا علي*
*ياعلي*
*ياعلي*
*يا علي*
*ياعلي*
*ياعلي* 
*يا علي*
*ياعلي*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

يا علي
*ياعلي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا علي ...........يا علي ...............يا علي 

يا علي ................يا علي

ياعلي

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي*

----------


## حوت البحرين

_يا علي
ياعلي
ياعلي

__يا علي
ياعلي
ياعلي

_

----------


## fatemah

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*يا علي ...........يا علي ...............يا علي 

يا علي ................يا علي

ياعلي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
**
*

----------


## لحن الخلود

يا علي
*ياعلي*
*ياعلي* 
*يا علي*
*ياعلي*
*ياعلي*
*يا علي*
*ياعلي*
*ياعلي* 
*يا علي*
*ياعلي*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

يا علي
*ياعلي*
*ياعلي* 
*يا علي*
*ياعلي*
*ياعلي*
*يا علي*
*ياعلي*
*ياعلي* 
*يا علي*
*ياعلي*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

يا علي
*ياعلي*
*ياعلي* 
*يا علي*
*ياعلي*
*ياعلي*
*يا علي*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلي على محمـد وآل محمــد* 

*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي*

*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 

*ياعلي ياعلي*

*ياعلي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*يا علي* 


* 

ياعلي


ياعلي*

----------


## Hussain.T

اللهم صلي على محمـد وآل محمــد 

*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي*

*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 

*ياعلي ياعلي*

*ياعلي*

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز

اللهم صلي على محمـد وآل محمــد 

*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي*

*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 

*ياعلي ياعلي*

*ياعلي*



اللهم صلي على محمـد وآل محمــد 

*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي*

*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 

*ياعلي ياعلي*

*ياعلي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
**
*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد* 
*ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي*

----------


## khozam

*يا علي*
*ياعلي*
*ياعلي* 
*يا علي*
*ياعلي*
*ياعلي*
*يا علي*
*ياعلي*
*ياعلي* 
*يا علي*
*ياعلي*
*ياعلي*

----------


## ملاك الررروح

يا علي
ياعلي
*ياعلي*
يا علي
ياعلي
*ياعلي*

----------


## ام البنين

اللهم صلي على محمـد وآل محمــد*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي*

*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 

*ياعلي ياعلي*

*ياعلي*

----------


## حــــايــرة

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي*

----------


## fatemah

اللهم صلي على محمـد وآل محمــد 

*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي*

*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 

*ياعلي ياعلي*

*ياعلي*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*


*ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي*

----------


## لحن الخلود

اللهم صلي على محمـد وآل محمــد 

*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي*

*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 

*ياعلي ياعلي*

*ياعلي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
*

----------


## ام الحلوين

_اللهم صلي على محمـد وآل محمــد__ 

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

__ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي_

----------


## الكوفي

الهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
وبارك على محمد وال محمد
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
نادي عليا مظهر العجائب تجده عوننا لك في النوائب كل هم وغو سينجلي بولايتك ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعليياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## إبتسام السهم

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 

*ياعلي ياعلي*

*ياعلي*

----------


## ملاك الررروح

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
**ياعلي 
ياعلي
**ياعلي
**ياعلي
ياعلي
**ياعلي*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
**ياعلي 
ياعلي
**ياعلي
**ياعلي
ياعلي
**ياعلي*

----------


## khozam

اللهم صلي على محمـد وآل محمــد 

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

----------


## أسير الحرمان

_اللهم صلي على محمـد وآل محمــد__ 

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

__ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي_

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهـــم صلي على محمد وآل محمد* 
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي*  
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي*

----------


## fatemah

اللهم صلي على محمـد وآل محمــد 

*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي*

*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 

*ياعلي ياعلي*

*ياعلي*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صلي على محمـد وآل محمــد 

*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي*

*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 

*ياعلي ياعلي*

*ياعلي*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

اللهم صلي على محمـد وآل محمــد 

*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي*

*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 

*ياعلي ياعلي*

*ياعلي*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهـــم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*

*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي*

*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 

*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي*

*ياعلي ياعلي*

*ياعلي*

----------


## جنة الحسين

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## حوت البحرين

*
ياعلي
ياعلي
*
_يا علي
ياعلي
ياعلي
_

----------


## ناصرة علي2008

يالله 
يالله
يالله

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

_ياعلي
ياعلي

__يا علي
ياعلي
ياعلي
_

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهـــم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*

*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي*

*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 

*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي*

*ياعلي ياعلي*

*ياعلي*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

*يــــــــــاعــــلــــــــــــي*
*يــــــاعـــــــلــــــي*
*يـــــــــاعــــــــلـــــــي*
*يــــــــاعــــــلــــي*
*يــــــــــاعــــلــــــــــــي*
*يــــــاعـــــــلــــــي*
*يـــــــــاعــــــــلـــــــي*
*يــــــــاعــــــلــــي*
*يــــــــــاعــــلــــــــــــي*
*يــــــاعـــــــلــــــي*
*يـــــــــاعــــــــلـــــــي*
*يــــــــاعــــــلــــي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
**
*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهـــم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*

*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي*

*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 

*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي*

*ياعلي ياعلي*

*ياعلي*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهـــم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي*

*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 

*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي*

*ياعلي ياعلي*

*ياعلي*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهـــم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*

*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي*

*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 

*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي*

*ياعلي ياعلي*

*ياعلي*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهـــم صلي على محمد وآل محمد* 
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 
* ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي * 
*ياعلي*

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهـــم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*


*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي*

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
للموت نهتف يا علي ياعلي ياعلي
للموت نهتف يا علي ياعلي ياعلي
للموت نهتف يا علي ياعلي ياعلي ..

الله يعطيك العافية ..
وعساك ع القوة ..

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

**ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
**ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي
*

----------


## لحن الخلود

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

**ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
**ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي
*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

**ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
**ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي
*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

**ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
**ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي
*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

**ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
**ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
*ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي
*

----------


## ام الحلوين

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

**ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
**ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي*

----------


## حوت البحرين

_يا علي
ياعلي
ياعلي
_

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

*ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
**ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

*يــــــــــاعــــلــــــــــــي*
*يــــــاعـــــــلــــــي*
*يـــــــــاعــــــــلـــــــي*
*يــــــــاعــــــلــــي*

----------


## ام الحلوين

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

**ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
**ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

**ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
**ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي
*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
يا علي
**ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
**ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي*
*يا علي
**
*

----------


## صمت السنين

اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد
للموت نهتف يا علي ياعلي ياعلي
للموت نهتف يا علي ياعلي ياعلي
للموت نهتف يا علي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
*ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي
*

----------


## ام الحلوين

*ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
**ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي*

----------


## حوت البحرين

_يا علي
ياعلي
ياعلي

__
_

----------


## كـــ1دي

ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## Sweet Magic

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
يا علي
ياعلي
*ياعلي*

----------


## ام الحلوين

*ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
**ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي
*
*ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
**ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي
*

----------


## صمته جرحني

*يــــــــــاعــــلــــــــــــي*
*يــــــاعـــــــلــــــي*
*يـــــــــاعــــــــلـــــــي*
*يــــــــاعــــــلــــي*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

**ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
**ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي
*

----------


## لحن الخلود

*ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
**ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي 
ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## Hussain.T

ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## كـــ1دي

ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
*ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي
**
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
*ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي
*

----------


## ام الحلوين

*ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
**ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي
**ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
**ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي
**
*

----------


## Hussain.T

ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## كـــ1دي

*يا علي
ياعلي
ياعلي*

----------


## ام الحلوين

ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
*ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي*


ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
*ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي*

----------


## Hussain.T

*يا علي
ياعلي
ياعلي*

----------


## مها 2008

ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
*ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي*


ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
*ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي*

----------


## عازفه الامل

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
*


الله يعطيكم الف عافيه جميعاً

وترى امير المؤمنين يسمع هتافنا وماراح يخيبنى ابداً ابو الحسنين سلام الله عليه

----------


## ام الحلوين

*ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
**ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي


**ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
**ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي*

----------


## مها 2008

ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
*ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي*


ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
*ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي*

----------


## ام الحلوين

ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
*ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي*


ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
*ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي*

----------


## Sweet Magic

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
يا علي
ياعلي
*ياعلي*

----------


## كـــ1دي

*يا علي
ياعلي
ياعلي*

----------


## khozam

اللهم صلي على محمـد وآل محمــد 

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

----------


## ام الحلوين

ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
*ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي*


ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
*ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي*

----------


## Hussain.T

*يا علي
ياعلي
ياعلي*

----------


## كبرياء

*ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
**ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي


**ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
**ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي*

----------


## ام الحلوين

*ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
**ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي


**ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
**ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعجل بفرج امام زماننا الحجة المنتظر (عج) روحي فداء تراب قدميه الطاهرة*
*يــــــــــاعــــلــــــــــــي*
*يــــــاعـــــــلــــــي*
*يـــــــــاعــــــــلـــــــي*
*يــــــــاعــــــلــــي*

----------


## كـــ1دي

*يا علي
ياعلي
ياعلي*

----------


## Hussain.T

*ياعلي     ياعلي     ياعلي*                                   ياعلي
                                                              ياعلي
ياعلي  ياعلي  ياعلي                                  ياعلي
ياعلي  ياعلي  ياعلي       ياعلي                   ياعلي
ياعي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
                                                              ياعلي
*ياعلي*               ياعلي  
                                                               ياعلي                 ياعلي
                                                                 ياعلي              ياعلي  
                                                                      ياعلي        ياعلي
                                                                             ياعلي

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*يــــــــــا عـلـــي*
*يـــــــــا عــلـي*

----------


## ام الحلوين

*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي
*ياعلي* ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم ياكريم*
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي*
*جزاك الله خير الجزاء في الدنيا والآخرة*
*وجعلها الله في ميزان أعمالك*
*دمتي في حفظ الرحمن*

----------


## نبراس النور

*ياعلي* ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم ياكريم*
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي*
*جزاك الله خير الجزاء في الدنيا والآخرة*
*وجعلها الله في ميزان أعمالك*
*دمتي في حفظ الرحمن*

----------


## ام الحلوين

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي
*ياعلي* ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
**
*

----------


## ام الحلوين

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي
*ياعلي* ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي

----------


## flower

ياعلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي
ياعلـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي
ياعلـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي
يااااااعلي

السلام عليك يا أمير المؤمنين,,

----------


## Hussain.T

*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي
*ياعلي* ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي

----------


## Sweet Magic

يـ*ــــا علي* 

*يــــا علي* 

*يـــــا علي*

----------


## Hussain.T

*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي
*ياعلي* ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي

----------


## سـلـوان

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
وعجل بفرج امام زماننا الحجة المنتظر (عج) روحي فداء تراب قدميه الطاهرة
يــــــــــاعــــلــــــــــــي
يــــــاعـــــــلــــــي
يـــــــــاعــــــــلـــــــي
يــــــــاعــــــلــــي*

----------


## فدوه لحيدره

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وأهلك أعدائهم يالله..
يا علـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي
يا علــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــي
يا علــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــي


مشكورة أختي (أم الحلوين )  وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك..

----------


## ايات الروح

يا علي
ياعلي
*ياعلي*

----------


## همس الصمت

*ياعلي*

*ياعلي*

*ياعلي*

*ياعلي*
*يــــــــ علي ـــــــــا*

----------


## dreams

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*ياعلى ياعلى ياعلى ياعلى ياعلى ياعلى ياعلى* 
*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم*

----------


## Sweet Magic

ياعلي

*ياعلي*

*ياعلي*

*ياعلي*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

ياعلي


ياعلي


ياعلي


ياعلي


ياعلي


ياعلي

----------


## MOONY

ياعلي

*ياعلي*

*ياعلي*

*ياعلي*
*يــــــــ علي ـــــــــا*
ياعلي

*ياعلي*

*ياعلي*

*ياعلي*
*يــــــــ علي ـــــــــا*
ياعلي

*ياعلي*

*ياعلي*

*ياعلي*
*يــــــــ علي ـــــــــا*

----------


## ام الحلوين

يـــــــــــــــــــــــاعلي     
يـــــــــــــــــــــــاعلي   

يـــــــــــــــــــــــاعلي   

يـــــــــــــــــــــــاعلي 

يـــــــــــــــــــــــاعلي 

يـــــــــــــــــــــــاعلي 

يـــــــــــــــــــــــاعلي 

يـــــــــــــــــــــــاعلي 

يـــــــــــــــــــــــاعلي

----------


## أناشيد المطر

ياعليياعلي ياعليياعليياعلي 
ياعليياعليياعليياعلي 
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعجل بفرج امام زماننا الحجة المنتظر (عج) روحي فداء تراب قدميه الطاهرة*
*يــــــــــاعــــلــــــــــــي*
*يــــــاعـــــــلــــــي*
*يـــــــــاعــــــــلـــــــي*
*يــــــــاعــــــلــــي*

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
وعجل بفرج امام زماننا الحجة المنتظر (عج) روحي فداء تراب قدميه الطاهرة
يــــــــــاعــــلــــــــــــي
يــــــاعـــــــلــــــي
يـــــــــاعــــــــلـــــــي
يــــــــاعــــــلــــي

----------


## مجد0

ياعــــــــــــــــــلي 
ياعــــــــــــــــلي
ياعـــــــــــــــــلي
ليوم المحشر مانتخلى عن ولايه أمير المؤمنين( علي)
وخلي إلما سمع يسمع

----------


## يوم مولدي

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
وعجل بفرج امام زماننا الحجة المنتظر (عج) روحي فداء تراب قدميه الطاهرة
يــــــــــاعــــلــــــــــــي
يــــــاعـــــــلــــــي
يـــــــــاعــــــــلـــــــي
يــــــــاعــــــلــــي*

----------


## عنيده

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
وعجل بفرج امام زماننا الحجة المنتظر (عج) روحي فداء تراب قدميه الطاهرة
يــــــــــاعــــلــــــــــــي
يــــــاعـــــــلــــــي
يـــــــــاعــــــــلـــــــي
يــــــــاعــــــلــــي*

----------


## ام الحلوين

*يـــــــــــــــــــــــاعلي 
يـــــــــــــــــــــــاعلي 

يـــــــــــــــــــــــاعلي 

يـــــــــــــــــــــــاعلي 

يـــــــــــــــــــــــاعلي 

يـــــــــــــــــــــــاعلي 

يـــــــــــــــــــــــاعلي 

يـــــــــــــــــــــــاعلي 

يـــــــــــــــــــــــاعلي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي

----------


## مجد0

*إذا نـــــادى الروافضُ ياعلياً***ترى الأكـــــوانَ تصرخُ واعليّاً*
*وكل الكونِ من ذكرى عليٍ***يضجُّ وبســــــمهِ يغــدو نجيّا*
*ياعلي*
*ياعلي*
*ياعلي*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد* 

*ياعلي*

*ياعلي*

*ياعلي* 

*ياعلي*

*ياعلي* 

*ياعلي*

----------


## مجد0

ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي
في كل وقت وحين

----------


## ملكة الملوك

يا




اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 

علي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي

----------


## ورد الياسمين

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد* 

*ياعلي*

*ياعلي*

*ياعلي* 

*ياعلي*

*ياعلي* 

*ياعلي*

----------


## أحلى زهر

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي

----------


## برق السماء

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## أحلى زهر

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي

----------


## الأمل الوردي

ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي

----------


## coffe

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد* 


*يـــــــــــــا علي* 


*يـــــــــــــا علي* 


*يـــــــــــــا علي* 


*يـــــــــــــا علي*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

يا علي 

يا علي 

يا علي 

يا علي 

يا علي 

يا علي 

يا علي 

يا علي 

يا علي 

يا علي 

يا علي 

يا علي

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

يا علي 

يا علي 

يا علي 

يا علي 

يا علي 

يا علي 

يا علي 

يا علي 

يا علي 

يا علي 

يا علي 

يا علي

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 

**علي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
**ياعلي*

----------


## شوق المحبة

_ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي_ 
_ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي_ 
_ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي_ 
_ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي_  
_ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي_ 
_ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي_ 
_ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي_ 
_ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي_  
_ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي_ 
_ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي_ 
_ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي_ 
_ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي_ 

_ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي_ 
_ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي_ 
_ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي_ 
_ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي_  
_ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي_ 
_ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي_ 
_ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي_ 
_ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي_  
_ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي_ 
_ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي_ 
_ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي_ 
_ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي_  
_ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي_ 
_ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي_ 
_ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي_ 
_ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي_ 

_ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي_ 
_ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي_ 
_ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي_ 
_ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي_

----------


## ام الحلوين

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 

*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 

*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*يا علي 

يا علي 

يا علي 

يا علي 

يا علي 

يا علي 

يا علي 

يا علي 

يا علي 

يا علي 

يا علي 

يا علي*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 

**علي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
**ياعلي*

----------


## حفيدة الرسول88

يا علي
ياعلي
*ياعلي*

يا علي
ياعلي
*ياعلي*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 

**علي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
**ياعلي*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 

**علي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
**ياعلي*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد


ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي 




مشكورة أخية "ام الحلوين" على الموضوع

 يعطيكـِ الف عافيه



دمتِ بجمال روحكـِ

----------


## ام الحلوين

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

اللهم ارزقنا في الدنيا زيارته وفي الاخره شفاعته ياكريم

----------


## شمعة الوادي

يا علي 

يا علي 

يا علي 

يا علي 

يا علي 

يا علي 

يا علي 

يا علي 

يا علي 

يا علي 

يا علي 

يا علي

----------


## حكايا الشموع

يا علي 

يا علي 

يا علي 

يا علي 

يا علي 

يا علي 

يا علي 

يا علي 

يا علي 

يا علي 

يا علي 

يا علي

----------


## شمعة الوادي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعليياعلي 
   ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعليياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## شمعة الوادي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعليياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعليياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## شمعة الوادي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعليياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعليياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## روحانيات

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعليياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعليياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## زهرة القلوب

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعجل بفرج امام زماننا الحجة المنتظر (عج) روحي فداء تراب قدميه الطاهرة*
*يــــــــــاعــــلــــــــــــي*
*يــــــاعـــــــلــــــي*
*يـــــــــاعــــــــلـــــــي*
*يــــــــاعــــــلــــي*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

عظم الله لكم الاجر بهذا المصاب العظيم بإستشهاد امير المؤمنين وقائد الغر المحجلين وابا الايتام امير المؤمنين عليه السلام 

كلما قلبني الهم سأشكو يا علي 
حينما يهزمني الدمه سأبكي يا علي 
في قيامي في قعودي سأنادي يا علي 
في جهادي وكفاحي أنت درعي يا علي 

يا علي
ياعلي
*ياعلي*

*يسلمو وفي ميزان اعمالكم الحسنة* 

*لا تنسونا من لادعاء في هذه الليالي العظيمة*
*دعواتكم*

----------


## شموع حور

_ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
__ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
__ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
__ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
__ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي_ 
_عظم الله أجورنا وأجوركم_

----------


## حكايا الشموع

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعليياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعليياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## Malamh Cute

*ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
**ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
الف شكر لكِ حبيبتي ام الحلوين 
على هذا الطرح الرائع والله يتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال*

----------


## روحانيات

يا علي 

يا علي 

يا علي 

يا علي 

يا علي 

يا علي 

يا علي 

يا علي 

يا علي 

يا علي 

يا علي 

يا علي

----------


## أريج الروح

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
الف شكر ا لك ياام الحلوين

----------


## sweetsoul

ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلياً 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلياً ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلياً ياعلي
ياعلي 
ياعلي 
ياعلي 
ياعلي 
ياعلي 
ياعلي 
ياعلي 

يعطيك الف عافية ام الحلوين 
وجعله الله في ميزان اعمالك

----------


## ورده محمديه

_اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد_ 
_ياعلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي_ 
_ياعلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ي_ 
_ياعلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــي_
_ياعلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي_
_ياعلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي_ 
_ياعلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـي_

----------


## عاشقة الوهم

_اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 
ياعلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي_ 
_ياعلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ي_ 
_ياعلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــي_
_ياعلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي_
_ياعلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي_ 
_ياعلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ي_

----------


## ام الحلوين

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## الأمل الوردي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## شمعة الوادي

ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي                        ياعلي ياعلي ياعليياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعليياعلي ياعلي                                  ياعلي ياعلي           ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي

----------


## علوكه

_اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد_
_ياااااااااعلي_ 
_يااااااااااااعلي_ 
_يااااااااااااعلي_ 
_يااااااااااااااعلي_ 
_يااااااااااااااااااعلي_ 
_يااااااااااااااعلي_ 
_ياااااااااااااااااعلي_ 
_ياااااااااااااعلي_ 
_ياااااااااااااابا الحسن والحسين_

----------


## ورده محمديه

_ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي_

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
يا علي 
يا علي 
يا علي 
يا علي 
يا علي 
يا علي 
يا علي 
يا علي 
يا علي

----------


## ام الحلوين

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## ام الحلوين

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## ورده محمديه

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااعلـــــــــــــــي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
يا علي 
يا علي 
يا علي 

يا علي 
يا علي 
يا علي 

يا علي 
يا علي 
يا علي 
يا علي
يا علي
يا علي
يا علي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااااااعلـــــــــــــــي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## ورده محمديه

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## ام الحلوين

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## ورده محمديه

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعجل بفرج امام زماننا الحجة المنتظر (عج) روحي فداء تراب قدميه الطاهرة*
*يــــــــــاعــــلــــــــــــي*
*يــــــاعـــــــلــــــي*
*يـــــــــاعــــــــلـــــــي*
*يــــــــاعــــــلــــي*
*يسلموو غااليتي ام الحلوووين*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## جنون الذكريات

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
*

----------


## جنون الذكريات

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## ورده محمديه

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## ام الحلوين

*ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

_ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي_

----------


## ام الحلوين

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## ورده محمديه

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

علي ياعلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي 

ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي ياعلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــي

----------


## ام الحلوين

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## احلى توته

يا علـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي
يا علـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي
يا علــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## ورده محمديه

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## ورده محمديه

علي 
علي علي 
علي علي علي 



علي 
علي علي 
علي علي علي 



علي 
علي علي 
علي علي علي 



علي 
علي علي 
علي علي علي

----------


## احلى توته

علي 
علي علي 
علي علي علي 



علي 
علي علي 
علي علي علي 



علي 
علي علي 
علي علي علي 



علي 
علي علي 
علي علي علي

----------


## ورد الياسمين

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## ورده محمديه

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## ورده محمديه

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## نور حياتي

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
يا علي
ياعلي
*ياعلي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## ورده محمديه

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## ورد الياسمين

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## ورده محمديه

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## ارسم العشق

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## ابو طارق

*ياعلي * 
*ياعلي* 
*ياعلي* 
*ياعلي* 
*ياعلي* 

*ياحيدر الكرار*

----------


## غرام أحباب

ياعلـــــــــــــــــــــــــي
ياعلـــــــــــــــــــــــــي

ياعلـــــــــــــــــــــــــي
ياعلـــــــــــــــــــــــــي

ياعلـــــــــــــــــــــــــي
ياعلـــــــــــــــــــــــــي

----------


## ورده محمديه

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## جنون الذكريات

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعجل بفرج امام زماننا الحجة المنتظر (عج) روحي فداء تراب قدميه الطاهرة*
*يــــــــــاعــــلــــــــــــي*
*يــــــاعـــــــلــــــي*
*يـــــــــاعــــــــلـــــــي*
*يــــــــاعــــــلــــي*
*يسلموو غااليتي ام الحلوووين*

----------


## ورده محمديه

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## ام الحلوين

*ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي*

----------


## احلى توته

ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## ورده محمديه

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## almiskeen

علي علي في الصبح دعاؤها      ياكاشف الكرب ياذخري وياسند
ياخائض الغمرات السود يافرج     عن وجه طه في يوم الطعن والطرد
اغث مكحبيك فالدنيا مزلزلة غليهم يا سريع الغوث والنجد

----------


## @Abu Ali@

_يسلموااااااا موضوع حلو_

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي*



*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 



*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 

*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

يا علي
ياعلي
*ياعلي*

يا علي
ياعلي
*ياعلي*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي*



*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 



*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 

*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ياعلي ياعلي 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي*



*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 



*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 

*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي*

----------


## أريج الروح

ياعلي ياعلي 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي*

----------


## ارسم العشق

يا علي
ياعلي
*ياعلي*

يا علي
ياعلي
*ياعلي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## ورد الياسمين

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## ورده محمديه

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 


*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي*

----------


## ميآسه

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## عاشقة الوهم

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## جـــــــــوري

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 


*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 

*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 


*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي*

----------


## غرام أحباب

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## abbaso0oh

*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
*

*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
*

*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
*

*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

ياعليياعلي ياعليياعليياعلي
ياعليياعليياعليياعلي 
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 

*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 

*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 

*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## احلى توته

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## ورد الياسمين

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## MOONY

ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي

----------


## ورده محمديه

_ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

__ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

__ياعلي

__ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي_

----------


## بنت محمد

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## ارسم العشق

يا علي
ياعلي
*ياعلي*

يا علي
ياعلي
*ياعلي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## أموله

سلمت يدآش امي الغآليه على الموضوع الحلوو 




يآعلي 
ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي

----------


## ام الحلوين

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## عاشقة الوهم

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## جنون الذكريات

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي  
ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## أموله

يآعلي .. ~~} 

يآعلي .. ~~}
يآعلي .. ~~}

يآعلي .. ~~}
يآعلي .. ~~}
يآعلي .. ~~}
يآعلي .. ~~}

----------


## احلى توته

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## جنون الذكريات

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي



التوقيع : منى قلبي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## احلى توته

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## نبض قلب

يـــــــــــآعلــي 
يـــــــــــآعلــي 
يـــــــــــآعلــي 
يـــــــــــآعلــي 
يـــــــــــآعلــي 
يـــــــــــآعلــي

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## النظره البريئه

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## MOONY

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## عشقي القران

ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي*
قبل أن تبرأ روحي تيم الروح* *علي**
قبل أن يبدئ خلقي همت عشقاً* *بعلي**
قبل أن تبدى سنيني بعت عمري* *لعلي* *وبسوح الدر لمـا بايـــع الدر علي* *طفت بين الخلق أدعو أنا مولى لعلي 
وسمعت الكون يشدو خذ عهودي يا علي 
كل ذرات وجودي سـوف تبلى يا علي
ثم شاء الله خلــقي من سـنا نور علي
ومع الصلصال والما خــامـر الجسم علي
ذاب في أمشاج لحمي حــب مولاي علي
في مساريب عروقي سال عشقي يا علي 
في كريـات دمائي خُط حبـي يا علي
رئتـي ما مر فيها نفــس دون علي 
كل اعضائي صارت طـوع أمر لعلي 
كلما دق فؤادي قــال نبضي يا علي 
كلما رفت لهاتـي قـال ثغري يا علي 
كلما سالت دواتـي كـتب الحبر علي 
كلماأظلم دربي صـــاح دربي يا علي
كلما اغفت ورودي ضج روضي يا علي 
وبأرحام الزواكي كنت أشدو يا علي 
لبن الأثداء فيه كم جرى حب علي 
حجر أمي ومهادي فيهما دفؤ علي 
كلما أرعت تنادي يا امامي يا علي 
علمتني يا صغيري لا تدع حب علي 
فذكاء حين غابت ردها عشق علي
صدرها الكعبة شقت واشارت يا علي 
ها هنا قلبي فخذه لك عبداً يا علي
يا صغيري ليس يدرى سر مولاك علي 
إن طه -وهو طه-كان يدعو يا علي 
يا محبيه تنادوا يا علي... يا عليحبك الاكسير عندي كيف أشقى يا علي 
ليس حبي فيك بدعا هو دين ياعلي 
لكنه لا يضاهى أويدانى ياعلي 
فالكم جلاك طه للبرايا ياعلي 
صوته للحشر يسري انت مني ياعلي 
وأنا منك ومنا كان ديني ياعلي 
كل ما أعطيت يبقى لك إرثاً ياعلي 
فأنا المنذر والهادي على إثري علي
وأنا قلعة علم بابها العالي علي
ليس لي في الناس خل أو أخ إلا علي 
أنت مني مثل هارون لموسى ياعلي 
أنت صهري وحبيبي ووصيي يا علي 
أنت من يوفي ديوني وعداتي ياعلي
أنت في الشدات درعي وحسامي ياعلي 
أنت في الدارين من يعلي لوائي ياعلي 
أنت للنار وللخلد قسيم ياعلي 
وعلى الحوض ستسقي عاشقينا ياعلي
عندها الكل سيدري من يكن مني علي 
في مدى الحشر سأدعو أنت نفسي ياعلي 
وبأثري الخلق تدعو ياعلي...ياعليبين محرابيك مد للعطايا يا علي
هذه الكعبة طافت ثم صلت ياعلي 
سجدت لله شكراً فسجدنا ياعلي
نحن نأتي البيت لكن قبلة البيت علي
قبلة تقصد أخرى والبرايا يا علي 
هبل قد صاح فيها يمموا شطر علي
واخشعوا كالغار صلى بين طه وعلي 
واسمعوا جبريل نادى أنت وردي يا علي
إن تولى الناس شتى أنت حسبي ياعلي 
أنت قرأن صلاتي في نزولي ياعلي 
وبيوم الدار صوتي ومجيبي ياعلي 
سادس تحت كساكم كنت وحدي يا علي
حينما لامست جنحي طار قلبي ياعلي 
قبل أن اخلق أدري كنت نوراًياعلي
قبل أن باهلت أدري انت طه ياعلي 
سيدي، الخاتم لبى في يميني ياعلي
ركع الجود ونادى ركع المولى علي
وبك الرحمن باهى قائلاً هذا علي
بعت رضواني بعمر واشترى مني علي 
فإذا الأملاك حيرى من عطاك ياعلي 
كلما جاءتك عوناً ونصيراً ياعلي 
تكفها الأرواح نزعاً وهي تحصي ياعلي 
كل عزريل ولكن ما ونت يمنى علي
لم تدع للعرب سيفاً أو كميا يا علي
أعجيب أن أنادي لا فتى إلا علييا بحور المدح سيلي ان في المرفا  علي
يا شفاه الحرف بوحي ان من يملي علي 
جاء سلماناً علي كلم الأفعى علي
كيف تبديك القوافي وهي نشوى يا علي 
لا تقاس الشمس وصفاً شل وصفي ياعلي 
فلو البحر مداد لم يسع باء علي 
ان تشأ لله ذكراً قل حبيبي يا علي 
أو تشأللخلد وسماً قل انا مولىً لعلي 
أو تشأ للذنب محواً صح إمامي يا علي 
وإذا اشتدت هموم قل أغثني يا علي 
في احتضاري وبقبري سوف أدعو ياعلي 
وبحشري وبنشري سألبي ياعلي 
وإذا الأملاك جاءت قلت مولاي علي
كيف أخشى من نكير وهو يدري من علي 
كيف أخشى من صراط يا صراطي يا علي 
أين ميزاني وغيري أثقل الوزن علي
راجح ميزان عبد قلبه يهوى علي 
كيف أظمى خبروني وعلى الحوض علي 
ياحباة النار عودوا أنا ماضٍ لعلي
سجروا النار لغيري أنا من حزب علي 
لن تذوق النار لحمي أحرق الذنب علي
لو كشفتم عن ضلوعي لرأيتم يا علي 
نحتت في القلب كي لا يبتغى إلا علي 
فاسألوا ربي وطه فلقد خطّا علي 
في فؤادي فتغنى ياعلي...ياعلي*

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي*
قبل أن تبرأ روحي تيم الروح* *علي**
قبل أن يبدئ خلقي همت عشقاً* *بعلي**
قبل أن تبدى سنيني بعت عمري* *لعلي* 
*وبسوح الدر لمـا بايـــع الدر علي* *طفت بين الخلق أدعو أنا مولى لعلي 
وسمعت الكون يشدو خذ عهودي يا علي 
كل ذرات وجودي سـوف تبلى يا علي
ثم شاء الله خلــقي من سـنا نور علي
ومع الصلصال والما خــامـر الجسم علي
ذاب في أمشاج لحمي حــب مولاي علي
في مساريب عروقي سال عشقي يا علي 
في كريـات دمائي خُط حبـي يا علي
رئتـي ما مر فيها نفــس دون علي 
كل اعضائي صارت طـوع أمر لعلي 
كلما دق فؤادي قــال نبضي يا علي 
كلما رفت لهاتـي قـال ثغري يا علي 
كلما سالت دواتـي كـتب الحبر علي 
كلماأظلم دربي صـــاح دربي يا علي
كلما اغفت ورودي ضج روضي يا علي 
وبأرحام الزواكي كنت أشدو يا علي 
لبن الأثداء فيه كم جرى حب علي 
حجر أمي ومهادي فيهما دفؤ علي 
كلما أرعت تنادي يا امامي يا علي 
علمتني يا صغيري لا تدع حب علي 
فذكاء حين غابت ردها عشق علي
صدرها الكعبة شقت واشارت يا علي 
ها هنا قلبي فخذه لك عبداً يا علي
يا صغيري ليس يدرى سر مولاك علي 
إن طه -وهو طه-كان يدعو يا علي 
يا محبيه تنادوا يا علي... يا عليحبك الاكسير عندي كيف أشقى يا علي 
ليس حبي فيك بدعا هو دين ياعلي 
لكنه لا يضاهى أويدانى ياعلي 
فالكم جلاك طه للبرايا ياعلي 
صوته للحشر يسري انت مني ياعلي 
وأنا منك ومنا كان ديني ياعلي 
كل ما أعطيت يبقى لك إرثاً ياعلي 
فأنا المنذر والهادي على إثري علي
وأنا قلعة علم بابها العالي علي
ليس لي في الناس خل أو أخ إلا علي 
أنت مني مثل هارون لموسى ياعلي 
أنت صهري وحبيبي ووصيي يا علي 
أنت من يوفي ديوني وعداتي ياعلي
أنت في الشدات درعي وحسامي ياعلي 
أنت في الدارين من يعلي لوائي ياعلي 
أنت للنار وللخلد قسيم ياعلي 
وعلى الحوض ستسقي عاشقينا ياعلي
عندها الكل سيدري من يكن مني علي 
في مدى الحشر سأدعو أنت نفسي ياعلي 
وبأثري الخلق تدعو ياعلي...ياعلي
بين محرابيك مد للعطايا يا علي
هذه الكعبة طافت ثم صلت ياعلي 
سجدت لله شكراً فسجدنا ياعلي
نحن نأتي البيت لكن قبلة البيت علي
قبلة تقصد أخرى والبرايا يا علي 
هبل قد صاح فيها يمموا شطر علي
واخشعوا كالغار صلى بين طه وعلي 
واسمعوا جبريل نادى أنت وردي يا علي
إن تولى الناس شتى أنت حسبي ياعلي 
أنت قرأن صلاتي في نزولي ياعلي 
وبيوم الدار صوتي ومجيبي ياعلي 
سادس تحت كساكم كنت وحدي يا علي
حينما لامست جنحي طار قلبي ياعلي 
قبل أن اخلق أدري كنت نوراًياعلي
قبل أن باهلت أدري انت طه ياعلي 
سيدي، الخاتم لبى في يميني ياعلي
ركع الجود ونادى ركع المولى علي
وبك الرحمن باهى قائلاً هذا علي
بعت رضواني بعمر واشترى مني علي 
فإذا الأملاك حيرى من عطاك ياعلي 
كلما جاءتك عوناً ونصيراً ياعلي 
تكفها الأرواح نزعاً وهي تحصي ياعلي 
كل عزريل ولكن ما ونت يمنى علي
لم تدع للعرب سيفاً أو كميا يا علي
أعجيب أن أنادي لا فتى إلا علييا بحور المدح سيلي ان في المرفا علي
يا شفاه الحرف بوحي ان من يملي علي 
جاء سلماناً علي كلم الأفعى علي
كيف تبديك القوافي وهي نشوى يا علي 
لا تقاس الشمس وصفاً شل وصفي ياعلي 
فلو البحر مداد لم يسع باء علي 
ان تشأ لله ذكراً قل حبيبي يا علي 
أو تشأللخلد وسماً قل انا مولىً لعلي 
أو تشأ للذنب محواً صح إمامي يا علي 
وإذا اشتدت هموم قل أغثني يا علي 
في احتضاري وبقبري سوف أدعو ياعلي 
وبحشري وبنشري سألبي ياعلي 
وإذا الأملاك جاءت قلت مولاي علي
كيف أخشى من نكير وهو يدري من علي 
كيف أخشى من صراط يا صراطي يا علي 
أين ميزاني وغيري أثقل الوزن علي
راجح ميزان عبد قلبه يهوى علي 
كيف أظمى خبروني وعلى الحوض علي 
ياحباة النار عودوا أنا ماضٍ لعلي
سجروا النار لغيري أنا من حزب علي 
لن تذوق النار لحمي أحرق الذنب علي
لو كشفتم عن ضلوعي لرأيتم يا علي 
نحتت في القلب كي لا يبتغى إلا علي 
فاسألوا ربي وطه فلقد خطّا علي 
في فؤادي فتغنى ياعلي...ياعلي*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي*
قبل أن تبرأ روحي تيم الروح* *علي**
قبل أن يبدئ خلقي همت عشقاً* *بعلي**
قبل أن تبدى سنيني بعت عمري* *لعلي* 
*وبسوح الدر لمـا بايـــع الدر علي* *طفت بين الخلق أدعو أنا مولى لعلي 
وسمعت الكون يشدو خذ عهودي يا علي 
كل ذرات وجودي سـوف تبلى يا علي
ثم شاء الله خلــقي من سـنا نور علي
ومع الصلصال والما خــامـر الجسم علي
ذاب في أمشاج لحمي حــب مولاي علي
في مساريب عروقي سال عشقي يا علي 
في كريـات دمائي خُط حبـي يا علي
رئتـي ما مر فيها نفــس دون علي 
كل اعضائي صارت طـوع أمر لعلي 
كلما دق فؤادي قــال نبضي يا علي 
كلما رفت لهاتـي قـال ثغري يا علي 
كلما سالت دواتـي كـتب الحبر علي 
كلماأظلم دربي صـــاح دربي يا علي
كلما اغفت ورودي ضج روضي يا علي 
وبأرحام الزواكي كنت أشدو يا علي 
لبن الأثداء فيه كم جرى حب علي 
حجر أمي ومهادي فيهما دفؤ علي 
كلما أرعت تنادي يا امامي يا علي 
علمتني يا صغيري لا تدع حب علي 
فذكاء حين غابت ردها عشق علي
صدرها الكعبة شقت واشارت يا علي 
ها هنا قلبي فخذه لك عبداً يا علي
يا صغيري ليس يدرى سر مولاك علي 
إن طه -وهو طه-كان يدعو يا علي 
يا محبيه تنادوا يا علي... يا عليحبك الاكسير عندي كيف أشقى يا علي 
ليس حبي فيك بدعا هو دين ياعلي 
لكنه لا يضاهى أويدانى ياعلي 
فالكم جلاك طه للبرايا ياعلي 
صوته للحشر يسري انت مني ياعلي 
وأنا منك ومنا كان ديني ياعلي 
كل ما أعطيت يبقى لك إرثاً ياعلي 
فأنا المنذر والهادي على إثري علي
وأنا قلعة علم بابها العالي علي
ليس لي في الناس خل أو أخ إلا علي 
أنت مني مثل هارون لموسى ياعلي 
أنت صهري وحبيبي ووصيي يا علي 
أنت من يوفي ديوني وعداتي ياعلي
أنت في الشدات درعي وحسامي ياعلي 
أنت في الدارين من يعلي لوائي ياعلي 
أنت للنار وللخلد قسيم ياعلي 
وعلى الحوض ستسقي عاشقينا ياعلي
عندها الكل سيدري من يكن مني علي 
في مدى الحشر سأدعو أنت نفسي ياعلي 
وبأثري الخلق تدعو ياعلي...ياعلي
بين محرابيك مد للعطايا يا علي
هذه الكعبة طافت ثم صلت ياعلي 
سجدت لله شكراً فسجدنا ياعلي
نحن نأتي البيت لكن قبلة البيت علي
قبلة تقصد أخرى والبرايا يا علي 
هبل قد صاح فيها يمموا شطر علي
واخشعوا كالغار صلى بين طه وعلي 
واسمعوا جبريل نادى أنت وردي يا علي
إن تولى الناس شتى أنت حسبي ياعلي 
أنت قرأن صلاتي في نزولي ياعلي 
وبيوم الدار صوتي ومجيبي ياعلي 
سادس تحت كساكم كنت وحدي يا علي
حينما لامست جنحي طار قلبي ياعلي 
قبل أن اخلق أدري كنت نوراًياعلي
قبل أن باهلت أدري انت طه ياعلي 
سيدي، الخاتم لبى في يميني ياعلي
ركع الجود ونادى ركع المولى علي
وبك الرحمن باهى قائلاً هذا علي
بعت رضواني بعمر واشترى مني علي 
فإذا الأملاك حيرى من عطاك ياعلي 
كلما جاءتك عوناً ونصيراً ياعلي 
تكفها الأرواح نزعاً وهي تحصي ياعلي 
كل عزريل ولكن ما ونت يمنى علي
لم تدع للعرب سيفاً أو كميا يا علي
أعجيب أن أنادي لا فتى إلا علييا بحور المدح سيلي ان في المرفا علي
يا شفاه الحرف بوحي ان من يملي علي 
جاء سلماناً علي كلم الأفعى علي
كيف تبديك القوافي وهي نشوى يا علي 
لا تقاس الشمس وصفاً شل وصفي ياعلي 
فلو البحر مداد لم يسع باء علي 
ان تشأ لله ذكراً قل حبيبي يا علي 
أو تشأللخلد وسماً قل انا مولىً لعلي 
أو تشأ للذنب محواً صح إمامي يا علي 
وإذا اشتدت هموم قل أغثني يا علي 
في احتضاري وبقبري سوف أدعو ياعلي 
وبحشري وبنشري سألبي ياعلي 
وإذا الأملاك جاءت قلت مولاي علي
كيف أخشى من نكير وهو يدري من علي 
كيف أخشى من صراط يا صراطي يا علي 
أين ميزاني وغيري أثقل الوزن علي
راجح ميزان عبد قلبه يهوى علي 
كيف أظمى خبروني وعلى الحوض علي 
ياحباة النار عودوا أنا ماضٍ لعلي
سجروا النار لغيري أنا من حزب علي 
لن تذوق النار لحمي أحرق الذنب علي
لو كشفتم عن ضلوعي لرأيتم يا علي 
نحتت في القلب كي لا يبتغى إلا علي 
فاسألوا ربي وطه فلقد خطّا علي 
في فؤادي فتغنى ياعلي...ياعلي*

----------


## أموله

ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعليياعلي
ياعلي
ياعليياعلي
ياعلي
ياعليياعلي
ياعلي
ياعليياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

ياعلي

ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي  
ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## أموله

ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي  ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## ابو طارق

*ياعلي  ياعلي* 

*ياعلي  ياعلي* 

*ياعلي  ياعلي* 

*ياعلي  ياعلي* 

*ياعلي  ياعلي* 

*بأعلى الاصوات* 

*بعد الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد*

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## ام الحلوين

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي*
قبل أن تبرأ روحي تيم الروح* *علي**
قبل أن يبدئ خلقي همت عشقاً* *بعلي**
قبل أن تبدى سنيني بعت عمري* *لعلي* 
*وبسوح الدر لمـا بايـــع الدر علي* *طفت بين الخلق أدعو أنا مولى لعلي 
وسمعت الكون يشدو خذ عهودي يا علي 
كل ذرات وجودي سـوف تبلى يا علي
ثم شاء الله خلــقي من سـنا نور علي
ومع الصلصال والما خــامـر الجسم علي
ذاب في أمشاج لحمي حــب مولاي علي
في مساريب عروقي سال عشقي يا علي 
في كريـات دمائي خُط حبـي يا علي
رئتـي ما مر فيها نفــس دون علي 
كل اعضائي صارت طـوع أمر لعلي 
كلما دق فؤادي قــال نبضي يا علي 
كلما رفت لهاتـي قـال ثغري يا علي 
كلما سالت دواتـي كـتب الحبر علي 
كلماأظلم دربي صـــاح دربي يا علي
كلما اغفت ورودي ضج روضي يا علي 
وبأرحام الزواكي كنت أشدو يا علي 
لبن الأثداء فيه كم جرى حب علي 
حجر أمي ومهادي فيهما دفؤ علي 
كلما أرعت تنادي يا امامي يا علي 
علمتني يا صغيري لا تدع حب علي 
فذكاء حين غابت ردها عشق علي
صدرها الكعبة شقت واشارت يا علي 
ها هنا قلبي فخذه لك عبداً يا علي
يا صغيري ليس يدرى سر مولاك علي 
إن طه -وهو طه-كان يدعو يا علي 
يا محبيه تنادوا يا علي... يا عليحبك الاكسير عندي كيف أشقى يا علي 
ليس حبي فيك بدعا هو دين ياعلي 
لكنه لا يضاهى أويدانى ياعلي 
فالكم جلاك طه للبرايا ياعلي 
صوته للحشر يسري انت مني ياعلي 
وأنا منك ومنا كان ديني ياعلي 
كل ما أعطيت يبقى لك إرثاً ياعلي 
فأنا المنذر والهادي على إثري علي
وأنا قلعة علم بابها العالي علي
ليس لي في الناس خل أو أخ إلا علي 
أنت مني مثل هارون لموسى ياعلي 
أنت صهري وحبيبي ووصيي يا علي 
أنت من يوفي ديوني وعداتي ياعلي
أنت في الشدات درعي وحسامي ياعلي 
أنت في الدارين من يعلي لوائي ياعلي 
أنت للنار وللخلد قسيم ياعلي 
وعلى الحوض ستسقي عاشقينا ياعلي
عندها الكل سيدري من يكن مني علي 
في مدى الحشر سأدعو أنت نفسي ياعلي 
وبأثري الخلق تدعو ياعلي...ياعلي
بين محرابيك مد للعطايا يا علي
هذه الكعبة طافت ثم صلت ياعلي 
سجدت لله شكراً فسجدنا ياعلي
نحن نأتي البيت لكن قبلة البيت علي
قبلة تقصد أخرى والبرايا يا علي 
هبل قد صاح فيها يمموا شطر علي
واخشعوا كالغار صلى بين طه وعلي 
واسمعوا جبريل نادى أنت وردي يا علي
إن تولى الناس شتى أنت حسبي ياعلي 
أنت قرأن صلاتي في نزولي ياعلي 
وبيوم الدار صوتي ومجيبي ياعلي 
سادس تحت كساكم كنت وحدي يا علي
حينما لامست جنحي طار قلبي ياعلي 
قبل أن اخلق أدري كنت نوراًياعلي
قبل أن باهلت أدري انت طه ياعلي 
سيدي، الخاتم لبى في يميني ياعلي
ركع الجود ونادى ركع المولى علي
وبك الرحمن باهى قائلاً هذا علي
بعت رضواني بعمر واشترى مني علي 
فإذا الأملاك حيرى من عطاك ياعلي 
كلما جاءتك عوناً ونصيراً ياعلي 
تكفها الأرواح نزعاً وهي تحصي ياعلي 
كل عزريل ولكن ما ونت يمنى علي
لم تدع للعرب سيفاً أو كميا يا علي
أعجيب أن أنادي لا فتى إلا علييا بحور المدح سيلي ان في المرفا علي
يا شفاه الحرف بوحي ان من يملي علي 
جاء سلماناً علي كلم الأفعى علي
كيف تبديك القوافي وهي نشوى يا علي 
لا تقاس الشمس وصفاً شل وصفي ياعلي 
فلو البحر مداد لم يسع باء علي 
ان تشأ لله ذكراً قل حبيبي يا علي 
أو تشأللخلد وسماً قل انا مولىً لعلي 
أو تشأ للذنب محواً صح إمامي يا علي 
وإذا اشتدت هموم قل أغثني يا علي 
في احتضاري وبقبري سوف أدعو ياعلي 
وبحشري وبنشري سألبي ياعلي 
وإذا الأملاك جاءت قلت مولاي علي
كيف أخشى من نكير وهو يدري من علي 
كيف أخشى من صراط يا صراطي يا علي 
أين ميزاني وغيري أثقل الوزن علي
راجح ميزان عبد قلبه يهوى علي 
كيف أظمى خبروني وعلى الحوض علي 
ياحباة النار عودوا أنا ماضٍ لعلي
سجروا النار لغيري أنا من حزب علي 
لن تذوق النار لحمي أحرق الذنب علي
لو كشفتم عن ضلوعي لرأيتم يا علي 
نحتت في القلب كي لا يبتغى إلا علي 
فاسألوا ربي وطه فلقد خطّا علي 
في فؤادي فتغنى ياعلي...ياعلي*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## أموله

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## أموله

علي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
علي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
علي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
علي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
علي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
علي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
علي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

علي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
علي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

_ياعلي
__ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

__ياعلي
__ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
_

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## النظره البريئه

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي




ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي




ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي




ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي




ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي




ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي




ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## حكايا الشموع

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## اول دمعة

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## روحانيات

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

ياعلي

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## النظره البريئه

ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي

----------


## نبض قلب

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد


ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي 

مشكورة ام الحلوين على الموضوع

الله يعطيكِ الف عافيه

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## ورده محمديه

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## اسيرة شوق

ياعلي أنت الولي

----------


## ورده محمديه

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي

----------


## النظره البريئه

ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي

----------


## المميزة

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 
يا علـــــي 
يا علـــــي 
يا علـــــي

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي

----------


## النظره البريئه

*ياعلي*
*ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ياعلي*
*ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي*

----------


## النظره البريئه

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ياعلي*
*ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي*

----------


## صفية

*ياعلي*
*ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي ياعلي*

----------


## شواطئ شوق

سلام الله عليه ابا الحسن 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
   ياعلي ياعلي 
        ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
   ياعلي ياعلي 
       ياعلي 
   ادركنا من ظلم الاعداء
 ياغيث المستغيثين ياعلي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*ياعلي*
*ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*ياعلي*
*ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي*

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

*ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي* 
*ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي* 
*ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*ياعلي*
*ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي*

----------


## فرح

*ياعلي*
*ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي*

----------


## الرشيدان

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
يا علي
ياعلي
*ياعلي*

----------


## هدوء الغرام

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 
 يـــــــــــاعلي يـــــــــــاعلي 
 يـــــــــــاعلي يـــــــــــاعلي 
 يـــــــــــاعلي يـــــــــــاعلي 
 يـــــــــــاعلي يـــــــــــاعلي
  يـــــــــــاعلي يـــــــــــاعلي 
 يـــــــــــاعلي يـــــــــــاعلي 
 يـــــــــــاعلي يـــــــــــاعلي

----------


## منى قلبي

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ياعلي 
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
الف شكر لكِ حبيبتي ام الحلوين 
على هذا الطرح الرائع والله يتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*ياعلي*
*ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي*

----------


## فرح

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

*ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي* 
*ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي* 
*ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*ياعلي*
*ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*ياعلي*
*ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي*

----------


## صوت الالم

_ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي 
__ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي 
__ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي_

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي*

----------


## العجمي2

يا علي يا علي يا علي يا علي يا علي يا علي يا علي يا علي يا علي يا علي يا علي يا علي

----------


## ماجدالمالكي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
اللهم صلي على محمدوال محمدوعجل فرجهم وهلك  

عدوهم من الاولين والاخرين 
نادي عليا مظهرالعجائب تجده عونا لك في النوائب  كل هم وغم ينجلي بولايتك يا علي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي اللهم بحق علي وال علي 
ارحمنا وعفو عنا وغفرلنا ياكريم

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي* 
*ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي* 
*ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*ياعلي*
*ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
ياعلي

----------


## النظره البريئه

ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي

----------


## ام الحلوين

ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي* 
*ياعلي
ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي*

----------


## فرح

*ياعلي*
*ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي*

----------


## النظره البريئه

ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي
ياعلي

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ياعــــــــــــلي*
*ياعـلي ياعلي*
*ياعلي ياعــلي ياعلي*
*ياعـلي ياعلي*
*ياعـــــــــلي*

----------


## واحة أمل

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعجل بفرج امام زماننا الحجة المنتظر (عج) روحي فداء تراب قدميه الطاهرة*
*يــــــــــاعــــلــــــــــــي*
*يــــــاعـــــــلــــــي*
*يـــــــــاعــــــــلـــــــي*
*يــــــــاعــــــلــــي*
*يا علي* 
*يا علي* 
*يا علي* 
*يا علي*
*يا علي* 
*ياعلي*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي* 
*ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي 
ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي ياعلي*

----------

